# Alcantara care



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

Any advices & products to recommend for alcantara steering wheel maintenance?

I want to make sure its still soft to the touch and not hardened & worn out from my hands rubbing off it.

Cheers


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Every time I clean the qS I give the steering wheel a good wipe over with badly wipers to remove any dirt or grease, I do the same with leather steering wheels


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Every time I clean the qS I give the steering wheel a good wipe over with badly wipers to remove any dirt or grease, I do the same with leather steering wheels


Hi, 
Not sure if I understood you there 100%. What do you mean by "badly wipers" ?


----------



## BlackTipReefShark (Jun 1, 2016)

i think it means baby wipes, which are fine for leather, dials etc, not sure about alacntara


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

Thats what I thought… baby wipes seems like a possible way to remove dirt.
But I am afraid to damage the alcantara. I want to maintain its softness and texture.
Wherever I ask, people have no idea what to do with alcantara. 
So far I only use a damp microfiber towel to wet the alcantara…let it soak and then gently dry it out.


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

You know what?
Googled baby wipes alcantara. And quite few people swear by them… might give it a try!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Yes baby wipes bloody spell checker 😡


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Yes baby wipes *bloody *spell checker 😡


Dont you mean ducking spell checker!!


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

I had the steering wheel wrapped in alcantara. So I am not confident that its the material quality that Audi would use. So I must be careful


----------

